# Riser length?



## rescheeler (Mar 25, 2020)

Ok. So I am trying to piece together information to get a good idea of what to purchase for my two daughters. (I would make one thread, but I need to get 20 posts in to access the classified section) Looking at risers, what determines the length of the riser? I see 21", 23", 25", 27". I don't want to get anything too big. This would be for a 15 year old and a 13 year old. Does height of the person matter?


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

I am far from an expert on this, but the rule of thumb for overall bow length is: The overall height of the recurve bow (in inches) should be roughly your draw length plus 40in.
https://worldarchery.org/news/147465/archery-101-how-buy-your-1st-recurve-bow

If you have an archery shop nearby (that is open) I would recommend going in and holding a few different bows and risers.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Generally, a person's height influences the length of their arms, which influences their draw length. My guess for your daughters is that the 15 year old should be fine with a 25" riser (unless she has short arms) and the 13 year old would probably do fine with a 23" riser (unless she has short arms). Of course, I know some 12 year old girls that are nearly 6 feet tall and have wingspans rivaling a golden eagle, so a 25" riser for them. It's rare that you'd need a 27" riser. You may decide that you'd enjoy a 27" riser, but it's rarely a need. I have a 31.5" draw length and I use a 25" riser. 

I read somewhere that your fingertip-to-fingertip length (wingspan if you're a bird) is almost always the same as your height.

Once you have the riser you get to do the whole dance over again choosing limbs so you get the overall bow length you need. You'll have more room to grow if you go with a longer riser (as long as they can hold up) and shorter limbs. Then, when they grow, you just swap out the limbs. My daughter (who is now 18) started at 15 with a 25" Cartel Fantom and short limbs for an overall length of 66". She now shoots a 25" riser with medium limbs for an overall length of 68". Her draw length is about 28.5" at current. Her older sister, who is 1.5 inches shorter than her, has a draw length of only 27". 

Any idea of their draw lengths? If an archery shop isn't an option due to closures, you can get a ballpark estimate using something like this: https://www.archerydirect.co.nz/draw-length-calculator


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Shoulder width.

But they are like, still growing. Just get a 25", you'll have to sell them eventually.........


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

I think 25 inch would be fine as well, you can change out the limbs as they grow in both length and poundage ( if it is an ILF setup). I imagine your 13 yr old will grow rapidly into a 25 inch so it would save some time just to start there. With a 25 inch riser you can create a 66, 68 and 70 inch AMO. If you think, based on you knowing the girls, a 23 inch would also do which would give you a 64,66,68 inch bow. If they decide to go Olympic style then 25 would be better for hooking all the paraphernalia to the bow.


----------



## bruce_m (Jan 23, 2012)

My daughter just turned 15, 5'7" ... she shoots a 23" riser with Medium limbs. as recommended by her coach. (Previously 25" with short limbs) 

One of the main reasons he recommends the 23" is the mass weight. Not as much lever in 23" vs 25" 

Many younger new archers are directed to a 25" inch riser, as in they will grow into it anyhow. I don't believe that. 

Another factor in bow length is draw length.. there are many charts out there that have guidance on this. 

If the draw length is under 27" a 66" bow will suit just fine. 

Of course without knowing any more about your daughters, are they already 5' 10" etc... lol


----------



## rescheeler (Mar 25, 2020)

Ok. I have more specifics.

13 year old: Draw Length 25.5
Height: 5' 3 1/2"
Bow height: 65.5" (I would guess 66?)
15 year old: Draw Length: 26.25
Height: 5' 4 1/2"
Bow Height: 66.25


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rescheeler said:


> Ok. I have more specifics.
> 
> 13 year old: Draw Length 25.5
> Height: 5' 3 1/2"
> ...


So, depends how serious you want to be. YOu have the option of wooden 3 piece recurve bows, which is how we usually start beginners.
Then, for beginner recurve shooters, we start the newbies with 3 fingers under the nock. Why do we start newbies with 3 fingers under the nock? ZERO nock pinch.
PLUS, we can have kids and adults shoot a 62-inch wooden recurve bow. I am 6'2" and shoot 30-inches recurve draw length, and have no problem shooting a 62-inch wooden beginner recurve bow.

So, the business about ILF risers. That's a metal handle with international limb fitting pockets, so you can mix and match different limb manufacturers, with any ILF compatible metal handle. 
The handles (risers) are 23-inch or 25-inch, for the Olympic handles. Limbs come shorts, mediums or longs. 
So, the 25-inch riser, and ILF shorts gives a 66-inch Olympic bow.
So, the 25-inch riser, and the ILF mediums gives a 68-inch Olympic bow.
So, the 25-inch riser, and the ILF longs gives a 70-inch Olympic bow.

What about the 27-inch risers? Super expensive. Not a consideration for newbie recurve shooters.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rescheeler said:


> Ok. So I am trying to piece together information to get a good idea of what to purchase for my two daughters. (I would make one thread, but I need to get 20 posts in to access the classified section) Looking at risers, what determines the length of the riser? I see 21", 23", 25", 27". I don't want to get anything too big. This would be for a 15 year old and a 13 year old. Does height of the person matter?


If your daughters have not had recurve lessons, do the recurve lessons first, and that way, they can shoot a variety of bows...whatever the recurve instructor has on hand.
The instruction program will most likely have the 3 piece wooden recurve bows, and maybe some beginner level Olympic bows (metal riser, and ILF limbs).

Most folks have their kids start with the wooden recurve bows, and then, if they want to continue, transition over to the Olympic risers. Then, you have to decide, or the kids have to decide if they want to shoot barebow (no sight),
or if they want to go full blown Olympic class, the target sight, the stabilizers, the v-bar. Funny thing is that kids (Sometimes) hear about the new fancy risers and the new fancy limbs. So, they ask the parents for the pricey gear, cuz all the kids are shooting the pricey gear. So, a parent reached out and asked WHEN is a new student (6 months of lessons), ready for the pricey gear. Told the parent, come see me, and I'll bring my 27-inch Bernardini Italian riser 
(specialty barebow riser) and I put on some 20 lb ILF limbs for her (female student). She couldn't shoot it any better than the beginner level Olympic gear.

Sooo, I brought out my "other" Olympic riser...a Hoyt Gold Medalist. Told the shooter that this bow was nearly 40 years old, and that this style of riser (Hoyt Gold Medalist) won the Olympics way back when. Put the 20# limbs on the Gold Medalist, and she shot really really well with it. I built the custom string, and I slapped on my Beiter plunger from my Bernardini Riser. I ended up coaching her, and have been working with her since October of last year (5 months)...before this corona virus thing started. She is still shooting my old Hoyt Gold Medalist, and still using my Beiter Plunger. 13 years old, little taller than your daughters.

Old 25-inch ILF riser...like really old. Very inexpensive 20# limbs, ILF mediums, so 68-inch bow. The main thing really, is getting a custom string that perfectly fits the arrow nock, and getting the proper spine arrows. Beware being sold arrows that happen to be in stock...newbie recurve shooters are typically sold arrows one spine rating and sometimes even two spine ratings TOO stiff. Find a recurve coach, and get recommendations for arrows that work for the pounds on the fingers at the recurve draw length your daughters are capable of shooting.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

Just saw a, new to me, Gillo GO2K 23" riser, no idea the cost but if I was looking for a 23" riser this would make #1 on my list. 
Lancaster is having a huge clearance sale. Personally, before buying used, I'd be looking for good new bargines that fill a need, more so with limbs! 
A good riser is the foundation. Limbs come and go and few can tell the difference between a $70 and a $700 limb. 
Nick


----------



## Nzarchery_dad (Aug 15, 2018)

My two cents worth would be buy both girls 25 inch risers the 13 year old ilf short limbs to make a 66 inch bow and the 15 year old the same short limbs but maybe 2 pound heavier as long as it doesn't effect her form. As the older one out grows her limbs the younger one can use them , you can then sell the short limbs to pay a bit towards the new limbs for the older one when she grows taller or stronger.
Only say that because in 5 years of shooting my young fella has out grown 2 risers and i dont know how many limbs either length or poundage wise...it adds up in dollars


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Most women have no need whatsoever for a 25" riser. A 23" riser and medium limbs are what both my wife and my daughter shot (28" and 29" draw lengths) for years. 25" risers are too heavy for most girls/women and they just are not necessary. Too heavy of a riser is the #1 reason we see poor posture with young/light archers "leaning back" to compensate for the mass weight of the bow.


----------

